# Race Face Freeride Bekleidung möglichst billig



## P3 Killa (29. November 2005)

Hi,
hat jemand nen shop in dem ich die sachen möglichst billig bekomme?
Finde keinen shop der die sachen nicht zum Vk anbietet...
Brauche das komplette programm und sollte nicht zu teuer werden!
Danke für eure antworten.
Bis dann


----------



## akeem (30. November 2005)

...gibts jemand der mir die Sachen schenkt?

Ich bräuchte dann auch das komplette Programm.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy_b_rider (30. November 2005)

es gibt ein paar online shops
versuchs mal bei hibike.de oder bikemailorder.de
hab da selbst schon ein paar sachen bestellt,war stets zufrieden....


----------



## iNSANE! (30. November 2005)

Lern erstmal "Wade Simmons" richtig zu schreiben...


----------



## dubbel (30. November 2005)

bei ebay gibts grad billige rolex-uhren.


----------



## derschotte (30. November 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> bei ebay gibts grad billige rolex-uhren.


oh nein, jetzt fängt er auch noch hier an seinen **** zu verbreiten...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. November 2005)

Schau mal bei Mountainbikes.net 
Meine Begeisterung hält sich bei diesem Laden etwas in Grenzen, aber der hat wirlich extrem viel Zeugs, leider selten mit Bild ...
Ansonsten kann man HiBike eigentlich auch nur empfehlen.

Greetz

Alex


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (1. Dezember 2005)

P3 Killa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hat jemand nen shop in dem ich die sachen möglichst billig bekomme?
> Finde keinen shop der die sachen nicht zum Vk anbietet...
> Brauche das komplette programm und sollte nicht zu teuer werden!
> ...




Wofür gibts VK's?    Wenn dir die Sachen zu teuer sind, musst halt TCM oder so tragen...   

Prinzipiell gibts aber auch bei RaceFace Stuff immer mal Angebote. Auslaufmodelle sind immer günstiger und wenn'st in nem Shop mehr als ein Teil kaufst, kannst bestimmt auch nach nem Paketpreis fragen...

Bald gibts keine Bikeshops mehr und damit auch *0*  Support. Aber Ihr habts nicht anders verdient.


----------



## dorado666 (1. Dezember 2005)

BILLIG? au man mir fehlen die worte


----------



## akeem (1. Dezember 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> bei ebay gibts grad billige rolex-uhren.






			
				derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> oh nein, jetzt fängt er auch noch hier an seinen **** zu verbreiten... .



dubbel, Du darfst in diesem Thread nur posten wenn Du ein Rocky, oder die Komplettausstattung von Race Face hast (natürlich beides billig erstanden)


----------



## numinisflo (1. Dezember 2005)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür gibts VK's?    Wenn dir die Sachen zu teuer sind, musst halt TCM oder so tragen...
> 
> Prinzipiell gibts aber auch bei RaceFace Stuff immer mal Angebote. Auslaufmodelle sind immer günstiger und wenn'st in nem Shop mehr als ein Teil kaufst, kannst bestimmt auch nach nem Paketpreis fragen...
> 
> Bald gibts keine Bikeshops mehr und damit auch *0*  Support. Aber Ihr habts nicht anders verdient.




Genau so ist das und so sehe ich die Sache auch! Diese Internet-5billiger-Shop-Geschichte ruiniert alles, vor allem den Einzelhandel und somit auf Dauer die Bikeshops! Ich kann mich zwar selbst nicht 100% freisprechen aber seit ich einen gescheiten Händler habe und den Service zu schätzen weiß kaufe ich mein Zeug dort!

Aber das ist eben das große Problem der heutigen Zeit, die Leute sind zum Großteil nicht in der Lage die Tragweite ihres Handelns abzuschätzen und beschweren sich dann aber später.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (1. Dezember 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so ist das und so sehe ich die Sache auch! Diese Internet-5billiger-Shop-Geschichte ruiniert alles, vor allem den Einzelhandel und somit auf Dauer die Bikeshops! Ich kann mich zwar selbst nicht 100% freisprechen aber seit ich einen gescheiten Händler habe und den Service zu schätzen weiß kaufe ich mein Zeug dort!
> 
> Aber das ist eben das große Problem der heutigen Zeit, die Leute sind zum Großteil nicht in der Lage die Tragweite ihres Handelns abzuschätzen und beschweren sich dann aber später.......




...z.B. über gammeliges Fleisch (aber wehe ein Steak kostet mehr als 1,99 Euro)


----------



## numinisflo (1. Dezember 2005)

akeem schrieb:
			
		

> ...z.B. über gammeliges Fleisch (aber wehe ein Steak kostet mehr als 1,99 Euro)




>>>geniales Beispiel mit aktuellem Bezug! Genauso wie beim Fleisch stellt sich die Problematik auch in anderen Bereichen dar! Das Problem wird von der Masse dann eben erst zu spät erkannt......

FLO


----------



## BergabHeizer (1. Dezember 2005)

könnt ihr mal klar kommen und nicht nur spammen? mein gott das mit den inetshops hat sooooo nen bart   wenn der jung ne frage falsch gestellt hat braucht ihr hier nich so kommen mein gott.
gruß
BgH


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Dezember 2005)

P3 Killa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> möglichst billig bekomme?
> Brauche das komplette programm
> Danke für eure antworten.
> Bis dann



Also mein Freund, nachdem Du ja das gesamte Programm brauchst hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht folgendes auszurechnen: Die 2006er Race Face Hardware bekommst Du für schlappe *7822,50* (inklusive einem Paar Wechselgriffe), die Software für nur *5343,80* (inklusive female shirt für eine Freundin) wobei DU bedenken musst dass einiges erst am Frühjar lieferbar ist Du evtl Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen musst.
Damit siehst Du dann aber auch sicher wie ein Pro aus.
Im gesamten denke ich aber dass Du bei einem Händler bei dem Du die *13166,30* anlegen willst auch einen anständigen Rabatt bekommst, es also wie Du wünscht nicht zu teuer wird. Die 30ct erlässt man Dir sicher - evtl. wirst Du damit auch automatisch der Sieger Ultimate Freeride Challenge 2007 (06 findet sie nicht statt)
Ansonsten wende Dich an mich, ich kenne einen Händler der Dir sicher gerne das Material besorgt.
Ansonsten bin ich mir nicht mal sicher ob der Mario Lenzen das GANZE Programm hat...
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß, iNSANE!


----------



## P3 Killa (1. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten!
Es tut mir sehr leid das ich eine Frage gestellt habe, ich werde es in Zukunft unterlassen dann könnt ihr euch eure schlauen Antworten sparen!
Bei mir hier gibt es eben keine Händler die Race Face sachen haben also bleibt mir nichts andres übrig als im Netz zu ordern....
Hauptsächlich ging es mir darum einen Shop zu finden der die sachen noch in meiner Größe hat.
Inzwischen hab ich alles was ich wollte und bin glücklich und ihr braucht euch nicht mehr aufregen und durch meine Frage angepisst zu fühlen.


----------



## P3 Killa (1. Dezember 2005)

Tut mir sehr leid das ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe!
Natürlich meinte ich das ich ein neues Jersey und ne neue Hose möchte!
Aber vielen dank.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (1. Dezember 2005)

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=9

Zweirad-Center Stadler GmbH
Nopitschstr.82
90441 Nürnberg
Deutschland

Telefon: 0911-480490


----------



## P3 Killa (1. Dezember 2005)

Mag sein das der Stadler es besorgen könnte aber da haben tut er auch nichts...
Das weis ich da ich sonst alles dort kaufe...
Aber lassts gut sein.


----------



## s.d (1. Dezember 2005)

Also ich will dich jetzt nicht auch noch anpissen aber es kam hald ein bisschen falsch rüber und was von in deiner Größe erhältlich hast du ja nicht gesagt und ein bisschen spaß kannst du ja verstehen oder?


----------



## P3 Killa (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
ja mag sein das ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe und so...
Aber das meiste fand ich persönlich nicht mehr so lustig!
Wenn ich ne Frage stelle möchte ich halt auch ne sinnvolle Antwort darauf haben und nicht irgend einen Blödsinn...
Aber was solls, will ja durch die Bekleidung nirgends gewinnen oder so nur finde ich sie schon sehr schön und finde man kann schon mal ne Hose und a Jersey haben!
Also machts gut


----------



## bighit_fsr (1. Dezember 2005)

ist schon rein zu doll, jetzt will Dir keiner was zum Vk (allgemeine Abkürzung für Verkaufspreis wenn ich nicht irre, nicht zu verwechseln mit dem empfohlenen Verkaufspreis respektive der unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung) verkaufen.
Soll ers Dir zum Ek (Einkaufspreis) verkaufen?
Oder doch lieber schenken?


----------



## akeem (2. Dezember 2005)

...holla, jetzt sind aber einige Leute pissed. Das wollte ich natürlich nicht und entschuldige mich höflichst für meine schnippischen Antworten. Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass man hier keinen Spass versteht.

Deswegen werd ich jetzt mal ernst:

Schenkt mir jetzt jemand das Zeug oder muss ich weiterhin in meinen alten Klamotten rumfahren


----------



## blaubaer (6. Dezember 2005)

P3 Killa schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hier gibt es eben keine Händler die Race Face sachen haben also bleibt mir nichts andres übrig als im Netz zu ordern....
> Hauptsächlich ging es mir darum einen Shop zu finden der die sachen noch in meiner Größe hat.



grosse auswahl an RF hat auch Chainreaktion und teils auch günstiger !! 

mir gehts teils genauso, da der schweizer impoteur nicht alles im sortiment impotiert, schau ich halt bei inetshops nach


----------

